# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  تعريف وقوانين ادب الخيل العربي ((الرقص)) بلصور)

## AMR@RAMZI

* (تعريف ادب الخيل العربي)* *او بلشعبي عند العامه ((رقص))   ادب الخيل هو الترويض وهذه المسابقات تكون عبارة عن مسابقة فى ادب الخيل العربية  يتم  دخول الحصان بطريقة المسار على خط ابيض به ثلاث دوائر اثنان على شكل رقم 8  باللغة الانجليزية واخرى يتم فيها المربع الذى هو اساس الادب العربى  للخيول  الاصيلة وهى عبارة عن مسابقة  تسمى فروسية شعبية وتقوم الخيل بلأدب (((رقص)) وماهوا الا اداء حركي  لأستجابت الفرس للفارس ويركب عليها انغام المزمار البلدى المصرى ولاكن ادأء  الخيل او رقص الخيل ليس له علاقة بلمسيقى ابدا*  *ولكن تركب على ادائها الحركي  و هناك بعض الحركات الاخرى يؤديها الجواد والفارس منها السلام يقوم الجواد بالسلام بالايدى  وبعد ذلك المربع الذى هو الرقص الشعبى للخيل  وبعد ذلك الثبات ومن ثم التقليب على دوائر تشبه رقم 8 باللغة الانجليزية للتأكد من مدا استجابة فم الجواد ثم يعود الى المربع مرة اخرى   ثم السلام   ومن ثم الحركة الاختيارية  التى تتنوع ما بين الجلوس كجلسة السبع او اللم على الارض او ان يصعد فوق  طبلية خشب او اى حركة يتم تمرين الجواد عليها طالما لا تضره  مثلا التقليب حول الزانه  او جلوس السبع    وهذا من النوادر تعليم السيسي الادب وجلويه جلسة السبع  اول لمه على الارض وفي النهايه سحب الجواد امام لجنة الحكتم  للنظر على الجواد على اى اصابه مثل الجروح  الى يسببها الركاب  او شريحة السرج او شئ اخر لاقدر الله يستبعد الجواد في حالة وجود اى اصابه في الجواد وتظل مصر هى الاولى في مجال ادب الخيول* *واتمنى ان يكون الموضوع نال اعجبكم*  *وتكون عوده جيده لى* *وتحياتي لكم*  *اخوكم* 
ابو مروان**

----------

